# Colnago Holy Grail



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Could this be real? The frame looks almost too modern. I've never seen one for sale before and likely never will again.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colnago-Fre...90673058538?pt=Biciclette&hash=item2c64fffaea


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It almost looks my size.... Outstanding.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Love the head badge!


----------

